# hood latch spring



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Does this just unscrew?
Or am I courting trouble?
thanx as always:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

it does unscrew. there is also a lock nut where the spring meets the hood.


----------

